# Passport expiry limitations?



## CSB (Jan 20, 2006)

There was a story on the news last night about a couple who booked a vacation to Panama. When they tried to check in for their flight, they were refused and were unable to take their vacation. The reason? Their passports were about to  expire in another four months and the airline turned them away because there is a rule that they can be refused if their passports expire within six months of a trip. They were not going to be away during the expiry of their passports.

I thought this was very strange and never heard of such a thing. The news station tried to help get the money back from the travel agency that booked them but to no avail.

Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## aptiva (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi CINDY
You could have just phoned  & asked me. (LOL ) Yes this is true.  They don't publicize the fact too much.  So in essence the passport is  really only    valid for 41/2 years.  
 Luckily I found this out years ago ==Before we left= from the travel agent.
 Many do their own travel arranging on internet now=So it is Buyer Beware

Marie


----------



## Spence (Jan 21, 2006)

aptiva said:
			
		

> So in essence the passport is  really only    valid for 41/2 years.


For how long is a  passport valid?
10 years (if 16 or older at issuance)
5 years (if 15 or younger at issuance)
in the US, that is.


----------



## Spence (Jan 21, 2006)

I ran into this problem on a trip to Ecuador.  Called to re-confirm airline the night before and got the spiel on "must be valid for 6 months".  Son's passport had 4 months left on it and we were only going for 10 days.  Spent a sleepless night.  Had the hapless ticket agent at the counter so befuddled with upgrade coupons etc that he didn't do all the math.  We made it out with no repercussions on the far end (didn't expect to have any as we were going to visit the President's son's family).


----------



## Dave M (Jan 21, 2006)

Cindy -

It's true and it's not true. A lot depends on what country you are visiting. From the U.S. State Department:





> Some countries require that your U.S. passport be valid at least 6 months or longer beyond the dates of your trip. If your passport expires before the required validity, you will have to apply for a new one. Please check with the Embassy or nearest Consulate of the country that you plan to visit for their requirements.


----------



## aptiva (Jan 21, 2006)

For Canadians passport is valid only for 5yrs. (minus the 6 months when you may need it most)  
As of last October when we renewed cost was $87. each.
Bummer eh??


----------



## Keitht (Jan 21, 2006)

In the UK we are always advised to ensure that our passport will be valid for 6 months after the proposed return travel date.  Over here passports can be renewed early and the additional time, up to 12 months I think, will be included on the new passport.  At least that way we don't lose 6 months off each passport.


----------



## silverfox82 (Jan 22, 2006)

*just happened to me*

On a recent trip to Australia/Tahiti my passport hit the 6 month mark 3 days before the end of the trip and there were no exceptions, even for 3 days. It became a problem because I was doing aother trip prior to this one and needed my passport but it all worked out in the end. Our local township (town of hempstead, long island ny) now processes passports,even takes your picture for free and it was back in about 3 weeks. Beats the post office for sure.


----------



## ellend (Feb 6, 2006)

I read recently that you can also be refused travel if you don't have a certain number of empty pages in your passport.  I can't see the reason for that - if there is room for a stamp surely that's enough.

But I would have thought that anyone with a passport that full would be well-travelled enough to know that bit of information.


----------

